# Jamie Carrahger.



## clubchamp98 (Mar 12, 2018)

just seen the news and he was filmed spitting at a 14yr old girl .

Her father was giving him stick after united game.

He should be prosecuted for assault.

I was on jury duty once and the charge was the same as this ,spitting at someone out of your car is assault.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 12, 2018)

Hardly mr current affairs are you? 
Check out the footie thread &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 12, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Hardly mr current affairs are you? 
Check out the footie thread &#62541;&#62459;
		
Click to expand...

yes but why the dig ?
i do have other things to do!.


----------



## User101 (Mar 12, 2018)

Seen it about half an hour ago, absolutely disgusting, and says so much about the type of person he must be, not surprised Sky have suspended him, be surprised if he gets back.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 12, 2018)

clubchamp98 said:



			yes but why the dig ?
i do have other things to do!.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies,didnâ€™t mean to offend.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 12, 2018)

Wow, he spat at someone. Its not like he dragged the kid out of the car and broke her arms off. Its a bit of spit. Stupid, yes, a bit ugg, yes too, but really? He was on his own time, not at work, not doing Sky stuff, just driving home. Suspension from work? Sacking? No.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 12, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Apologies,didnâ€™t mean to offend.
		
Click to expand...

no prob only just seen it on the news.
Refurbing a house no internet.
First world problem.

He deserves everything he gets !


----------



## User101 (Mar 12, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Wow, he spat at someone. Its not like he dragged the kid out of the car and broke her arms off. Its a bit of spit. Stupid, yes, a bit ugg, yes too, but really? He was on his own time, not at work, not doing Sky stuff, just driving home. Suspension from work? Sacking? No.
		
Click to expand...


You're at the wind up aren't you ?


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 12, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			Wow, he spat at someone. Its not like he dragged the kid out of the car and broke her arms off. Its a bit of spit. Stupid, yes, a bit ugg, yes too, but really? He was on his own time, not at work, not doing Sky stuff, just driving home. Suspension from work? Sacking? No.
		
Click to expand...

a case of bringing the company into disrepute

something we are reminded of often at our place.. get a criminal record for anything (especially drink driving) and you will be sacked for bringing the company into disrepute


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 12, 2018)

I can see him getting the bullet, absolutely despicable behaviour which I imagine will not go down well with his employers at all.


----------



## moogie (Mar 12, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			I can see him getting the bullet, absolutely despicable behaviour which I imagine will not go down well with his employers at all.
		
Click to expand...



On the flip side..... 
maybe he could team up with Andy Gray and Richard Keys now


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 12, 2018)

Cabby said:



			You're at the wind up aren't you ?
		
Click to expand...

Must be. Grown man spitting at anyone is a disgusting thing, the idiot, to do it for no real reason apart from a bit of Mickey taking just shows the mentality of the man.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 12, 2018)

He's apologised multiple times today ...... yeah, it's called "I'll say anything and do anything right now to save my job".

You're history.


----------



## gmc40 (Mar 12, 2018)

Have to agree that it's disgusting and expect him to get the sack however I have mixed thoughts. I would imagine most of us have reacted poorly in certain situations and instantly regretted it (I know I have). Listening to an interview with him today you could hear that he was almost in tears and I felt a little bit of sympathy for him. Won't be a good time for him and his family.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 12, 2018)

moogie said:



			On the flip side..... 
maybe he could team up with Andy Gray and Richard Keys now
		
Click to expand...

Talk Snot Radio :rant:


----------



## User101 (Mar 12, 2018)

gmc40 said:



			Have to agree that it's disgusting and expect him to get the sack however I have mixed thoughts. I would imagine most of us have reacted poorly in certain situations and instantly regretted it (I know I have). Listening to an interview with him today you could hear that he was almost in tears and I felt a little bit of sympathy for him. Won't be a good time for him and his family.
		
Click to expand...


I'm struggling to have sympathy for him tbh, spitting at anyone no matter who you are says everything about the type of person you are, it's unquestionably the  most disgusting thing you can do. 

Book thrown, simples.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 12, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Talk Snot Radio :rant:
		
Click to expand...

This morning they had Vinnie Jones and Joey Barton moralising about it. I had to turn over. The barrel was truly being scraped there.


----------



## User101 (Mar 12, 2018)

His interview on the beeb is cringe-worthy, save face and resign your position rather than further humiliate  yourself.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2018)

Or maybe he is genuinely upset and ashamed of his actions and is showing genuine remorse for what happened 

Carragher went through his whole career getting a lot of abuse both on and off the pitch , gettin stuff thrown at him etc 

This appears to be totally out of character for him so itâ€™s a mistake - an awful mistake that he will serve a punishment but as with everyone else in life people deserve to be allowed to move on and put the incident behind him.

None of us have halos over our head and thankfully no one is hurt from this situation - even though the father prob was the one putting people on real danger throughout the incident


----------



## SteveJay (Mar 12, 2018)

What I don't get is why he would get so wound up in the first place. 

He is an ex player, now a pundit, who surely should be less biased. Could perhaps understand his anger if he was a Liverpool player being taunted by a Man fan, but what difference does it now make to him whether Liverpool win, lose or draw? He is still paid (or maybe was paid until now) by Sky. he should have been able to rise above that.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2018)

gmc40 said:



			Have to agree that it's disgusting and expect him to get the sack however I have mixed thoughts. I would imagine most of us have reacted poorly in certain situations and instantly regretted it (I know I have). Listening to an interview with him today you could hear that he was almost in tears and I felt a little bit of sympathy for him. Won't be a good time for him and his family.
		
Click to expand...

One of the most gross acts you can do and to do it, while being goaded and filmed and to do so with a child in the other car was pathetic and stupidity of the highest order. I am sure he deeply regrets the split second actions and is sorry but you have to live with the consequences of your actions and I'm afraid to say he deserves everything he gets from an employer/employee stand point


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			This appears to be totally out of character for him so itâ€™s a mistaket
		
Click to expand...

You know him personally do you?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			You know him personally do you?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but why would I know him personally and what does that have to do with anything ?


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but why would I know him personally and what does that have to do with anything ?
		
Click to expand...

Youâ€™re claiming heâ€™s of good character reading between the lines. You can only really make that call if you know someone well.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Youâ€™re claiming heâ€™s of good character reading between the lines. You can only really make that call if you know someone well.
		
Click to expand...

Or you can make a judgement call by seeing him in the public eye over the past 20 plus years both on and off the field and can judge that it â€œAPPEARSâ€ out of character - and then you can listen to multiple people that do know him privately also stating that it is very much out of character for him.

And yes Iâ€™m pretty confident of claiming that he is normally of good character and never done anything to suggest anything different until this incident


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 12, 2018)

Biggest crime for me in this is the driver who is recording it all whilst driving


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Or you can make a judgement call by seeing him in the public eye over the past 20 plus years both on and off the field and can judge that it â€œAPPEARSâ€ out of character - and then you can listen to multiple people that do know him privately also stating that it is very much out of character for him.

And yes Iâ€™m pretty confident of claiming that he is normally of good character and never done anything to suggest anything different until this incident
		
Click to expand...

I knew a Liverpool fan would back him up on here lol, funny how allegiances can blind your judgement.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Or you can make a judgement call by seeing him in the public eye over the past 20 plus years both on and off the field and can judge that it â€œAPPEARSâ€ out of character - and then you can listen to multiple people that do know him privately also stating that it is very much out of character for him.

And yes Iâ€™m pretty confident of claiming that he is normally of good character and never done anything to suggest anything different until this incident
		
Click to expand...

Out of character or not, and whether he's ashamed and 100% sorry for what he did, does it not boil down to an employer/employee scenario. He's brought Sky into disrepute and has been suspended, and chances are will be sacked. If that happened in your work place and someone of previous good character spat at someone else, goaded or not, what would HR do?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			I knew a Liverpool fan would back him up on here lol, funny how allegiances can blind your judgement.
		
Click to expand...

Get a grip pal - clearly just looking to create something from nothing. 

He has been rightly condemned by everyone and will serve whatever punishment is given to him 

Many people associated with the sport and sky and not associated to Liverpool have said that it is it out of character for him 

No one has â€œbacked himâ€ in Regards this incident.


----------



## User101 (Mar 12, 2018)

Wabinez said:



			Biggest crime for me in this is the driver who is recording it all whilst driving
		
Click to expand...


Really ?

The driver aside, the actions of carrahger are utterly indefensible. As for out of character, what type of character even thinks about such an action.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Really ?

The driver aside, the actions of carrahger are utterly indefensible. As for out of character, what type of character even thinks about such an action.
		
Click to expand...

The driver was filming using a mobile phone whilst driving - an action that could have caused a serious crash on a motorway - so whilst Carragher actions were shocking - filming on a mobile whilst driving on a motorway - thatâ€™s even worse


----------



## One Planer (Mar 12, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Really ?

The driver aside, the actions of carrahger are utterly indefensible. As for out of character, what type of character even thinks about such an action.
		
Click to expand...

And if the driver filming the incident runs over a pedestrian?

Driving without due care and attention can cost lives!


And no I'm not defending Carra' s actions.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 12, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Out of character or not, and whether he's ashamed and 100% sorry for what he did, does it not boil down to an employer/employee scenario. He's brought Sky into disrepute and has been suspended, and chances are will be sacked. If that happened in your work place and someone of previous good character spat at someone else, goaded or not, what would HR do?
		
Click to expand...

He wasnâ€™t in the workplace and was in his own time, Gallagher risked the lives of her kids and every other person on the road when she got done for d&d, thatâ€™s way worse than carra, whereâ€™s the outrage over her behaviour?


----------



## User101 (Mar 12, 2018)

Hmmm...someone using a phone while driving, what's the chances eh, not like that happens every day, I make half my posts on my phone on here while driving :whoo:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The driver was filming using a mobile phone whilst driving - an action that could have caused a serious crash on a motorway - so whilst Carragher actions were shocking - filming on a mobile whilst driving on a motorway - thatâ€™s even worse
		
Click to expand...

Leaning over and spitting at another car equally as dangerous surely. Was Carra wearing a seat belt?


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Get a grip pal.
		
Click to expand...

Please donâ€™t patronise me.
I thought this morning when I heard about the story that a Liverpool fan on here would back him up. Just like I imagine a spurs fan would back deli Ali (or any other player from a team) if heâ€™d done the same.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Please donâ€™t patronise me.
I thought this morning when I heard about the story that a Liverpool fan on here would back him up. Just like I imagine a spurs fan would back deli Ali (or any other player from a team) if heâ€™d done the same.
		
Click to expand...

No one is â€œbacking him upâ€ - everyone has said what he has done is shocking and he will get his punishment and will rightly serve it 

You posts are just looking to create something from nothing.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			No one is â€œbacking him upâ€ - everyone has said what he has done is shocking and he will get his punishment and will rightly serve it 

You posts are just looking to create something from nothing.
		
Click to expand...

Ok ðŸ˜´


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 12, 2018)

Cabby said:



			Hmmm...someone using a phone while driving, what's the chances eh, not like that happens every day, I make half my posts on my phone on here while driving :whoo:
		
Click to expand...

r

Behave, bet you don't.


----------



## garyinderry (Mar 12, 2018)

Leaning out the window to aim a spit at someone is equally as dangerous.  

Been spat at once on a football field. Even the guys own team mates were shouting at him. Real gutter behaviour.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Or maybe he is genuinely upset and ashamed of his actions and is showing genuine remorse for what happened 

Carragher went through his whole career getting a lot of abuse both on and off the pitch , gettin stuff thrown at him etc 

This appears to be totally out of character for him so itâ€™s a mistake - an awful mistake that he will serve a punishment but as with everyone else in life people deserve to be allowed to move on and put the incident behind him.

None of us have halos over our head and thankfully no one is hurt from this situation - even though the father prob was the one putting people on real danger throughout the incident
		
Click to expand...

sorry but just no. Carragher has form for being a hot head .. and a bit of a wrongern .. got himself in trouble for throwing a coin back into the crowd and then there is this little nugget 

https://thespoiler.co.uk/jamie-carragher-nearly-lucas-neill-assaulted/

the bloke has zero class. he has had more than enough chances in life ..


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 12, 2018)

Boys in blue have enough evidence against the pair of them so it will be interesting to see what they do. I'm not sure where the motorway comment comes from, it looked like the road leading away from the ground which is always clogged up.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 12, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			sorry but just no. Carragher has form for being a hot head .. and a bit of a wrongern .. got himself in trouble for throwing a coin back into the crowd and then there is this little nugget 

https://thespoiler.co.uk/jamie-carragher-nearly-lucas-neill-assaulted/

the bloke has zero class. he has had more than enough chances in life ..
		
Click to expand...

â€œMore than enough chances in lifeâ€ - what sort of statement is that supposed to be ? 

So what do you think should happen to him â€œ in lifeâ€ 

And what exactly is â€œthat little nuggetâ€ - Neill was a thug whose shocking tackle did break Carraghers leg and I would expect any player to be angry if someone did that - but what exactly did he do - answer nothing.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 12, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			â€œMore than enough chances in lifeâ€ - what sort of statement is that supposed to be ? 

So what do you think should happen to him â€œ in lifeâ€ 

And what exactly is â€œthat little nuggetâ€ - Neill was a thug whose shocking tackle did break Carraghers leg and I would expect any player to be angry if someone did that - but what exactly did he do - answer nothing.
		
Click to expand...

he was more than happy to have "the boys" repay him.. a bad tackle in the game happens... sending the boys round shows what type of company he keeps..

what should happen is he shouldn't be employed as a pundit again. he has enough money to do something else in life.. he earned a good wage for many years. footballers don't have to be pundits... he pundit career should take the same dive as Ron Atkinson.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 12, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			I can see him getting the bullet, absolutely despicable behaviour which I imagine will not go down well with his employers at all.
		
Click to expand...

Agree 100% disgusting despicable behaviour.




gmc40 said:



			Have to agree that it's disgusting and expect him to get the sack however I have mixed thoughts. I would imagine most of us have reacted poorly in certain situations and instantly regretted it (I know I have). Listening to an interview with him today you could hear that he was almost in tears and I felt a little bit of sympathy for him. Won't be a good time for him and his family.
		
Click to expand...

He's bound to show remorse, he's got a brain, he's trying to atone for his actions, but turning on the water or nearly doing so that is desperation.




Liverpoolphil said:



			Or maybe he is genuinely upset and ashamed of his actions and is showing genuine remorse for what happened 

Carragher went through his whole career getting a lot of abuse both on and off the pitch , gettin stuff thrown at him etc 

This appears to be totally out of character for him so itâ€™s a mistake - an awful mistake that he will serve a punishment but as with everyone else in life people deserve to be allowed to move on and put the incident behind him.

None of us have halos over our head and thankfully no one is hurt from this situation - even though the father prob was the one putting people on real danger throughout the incident
		
Click to expand...

Out of character or not what he did was unforgivable, it is assault, it is disgusting thug behaviour from someone who in his privileged position should have known better.



HomerJSimpson said:



			One of the most gross acts you can do and to do it, while being goaded and filmed and to do so with a child in the other car was pathetic and stupidity of the highest order. I am sure he deeply regrets the split second actions and is sorry but you have to live with the consequences of your actions and I'm afraid to say he deserves everything he gets from an employer/employee stand point
		
Click to expand...

100% correct.

For me Carrahger is in a privileged position of modest celebrity, in that people know who he is and because of that he should be to control his demeanour appropriately. Regardless of the time of day his is an ambassador for Sky Sports and represents them whether he is in the office commentating or not.

His actions are one of vile disgust, it doesn't matter who you are, what you do or whatever the circumstances are, any decent human being in public life does not spit on someone. You do not spit on someone, never, period.

He may have been goaded, by the bloke with the phone, but Carrahger chose to wind his window down, he chose to spit at the girl and her father and those decisions are very likely to cost him very dearly.

As for the bloke filming the whole episode, hopefully there's enough evidence on his phone to prosecute him for driving while using a mobile phone.


----------



## User101 (Mar 12, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			but Carrahger chose to wind his window down, .
		
Click to expand...

That is the one thing I just can't understand, why did he do it, there was no need to get involved, crazy action.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 13, 2018)

Very dead at work tonight so been reading a lot of articles

this one did make me chuckle

Jamie Carragher's comments regarding West Ham United winger Arthur Masuaku have come back to bite him.

Only last month, the Sky Sports pundit and former Liverpool defender called Masuaku "an absolute disgrace" after the Hammer received a six-match ban for spitting at an opponent during the FA Cup defeat at Wigan Athletic.

 "It's vile, it's disgusting and it's an absolute disgrace", he told Sky Sports following Masuaku's six-match suspension. 

 "It's one thing playing like that, as poorly as he did, but it's another thing to go and spit at an opposition player. It's now down to West Ham to react and show the fans that, that type of behaviours not tolerated. It's an absolute disgrace."

However the boot was on the other foot this morning as a grovelling Carragher was forced to issue an apology live on air after he himself was recorded spitting in the face of a 14-year-old child at the weekend.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 13, 2018)

When i watched City last year in Monaco i bumped into steve McManaman ( for the second time) at the airport in Nice. We had a right good natter again about football and how City had massively underperformed. His words not mine. He was being very diplomatic. My words would get me a ban. However some City fans quite frankly were gibs******. They were giving him loads of verbal. They were calling him everything from him being a scouser to being a crap footballer. The crap he was getting was out of order. However he dealt with it fantastically. He refused to get on the shuttle bus with said planks and was the last off the plane so he was not around them more than he had to.

Now there in lies a problem for me. Some celebs are being accused of not being in touch with the common man any more. Yet when there are. Incidents like what happened to Carra, Macca and The England rugby union manager happen. 
Not good at all.


----------



## Fish (Mar 13, 2018)

All this talk of a motorway, looks like a dual carriageway to me, plus their stationary for the majority of time, and when moving are crawling no more than 5/10mph and must go all of 50 yards, is that still wrong, yes, is it life threatening and being hugely exaggerated as a deflection, hell yeah! 

As for laughing at his daughter when spat on, no! He was laughing at his own banter during the wind up, he didnâ€™t laugh when his daughter announced heâ€™d hit her with his spit as he was fumbling with his phone then, but hey, letâ€™s not let some facts get in the wAy of deflecting what a disgraceful act JC carried out and letâ€™s all jump on the band wagon what a terrible driver & father he is. 

putting peoples lives at risk ðŸ˜‚ ffs, yeah right, how many of you pick up your phone in traffic hold ups or when crawling in traffic, I bet loads do, I live on the roads and see it every day if not every hour, is it wrong, yes, is it life threatening at 5mph or stationary, no..

And whatâ€™s wrong with him cashing in on it, itâ€™s a story and incident worthy of cashing in on, do we know his or his families circumstances, the money could be well received and go to good use for his daughter that otherwise could never be achieved, sell sell sell I say. 

My god thereâ€™s some drama queens on hereâ€™s let he (or her) who is without sin......


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 13, 2018)

Hang him, hang him!

Carragher is an obnoxious thug. Does he deserve to lose his job? Thatâ€™s for Sky to decide.

What is the other driver guilty of? Loud banter and ribaldry? Surely thatâ€™s a serious crime!


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 13, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			What is the other driver guilty of?
		
Click to expand...

Driving while using his phone, at the minimum.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 13, 2018)

6 points and a fine Vs potential jail...
Throw as big a book as you can at both of them..


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 13, 2018)

He has been 'suspended' which leads me to believe Sky will wait for it all to blow over before slowly phasing him back into broadcasting duty.


----------



## TheDiablo (Mar 13, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Very dead at work tonight so been reading a lot of articles

this one did make me chuckle

Jamie Carragher's comments regarding West Ham United winger Arthur Masuaku have come back to bite him.

Only last month, the Sky Sports pundit and former Liverpool defender called Masuaku "an absolute disgrace" after the Hammer received a six-match ban for spitting at an opponent during the FA Cup defeat at Wigan Athletic.

 "It's vile, it's disgusting and it's an absolute disgrace", he told Sky Sports following Masuaku's six-match suspension. 

 "It's one thing playing like that, as poorly as he did, but it's another thing to go and spit at an opposition player. It's now down to West Ham to react and show the fans that, that type of behaviours not tolerated. It's an absolute disgrace."

However the boot was on the other foot this morning as a grovelling Carragher was forced to issue an apology live on air after he himself was recorded spitting in the face of a 14-year-old child at the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

That was fake. Laughable how many people still believe everything they read sourced from twitter and the like as gospel.

As for Carra, it was a moment of madness but inexcusable. If he was being provoked and prodded on the street its still inexcusable, but he had options and time to simply ignore. It's a shame as I like him as a pundit.

I don't get the whole 'it was on him time, not Sky's' defence. My employer, and any future one, would need to know if prosecuted for common assault, regardless if I knocked out the receptionist on my way into work or spat on the guy pushing infront of me for a donner and chips on a Saturday at 3am.

Tough call for Sky, I'm glad they didnt make a knee jerk reaction, but I do think it will be very tough for him to return as a pundit there. He won't be able to call anyone a 'disgrace' (Sky's fave word) or act as judge on anything for a long time, which kind of defeats the object of his and Nevilles punditry style.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 13, 2018)

Nah, suspension would be immediate whilst they decide what to do, ie follow the story, see how much he grovels, public opinion etc etc.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 13, 2018)

TheDiablo said:



			Tough call for Sky, I'm glad they didnt make a knee jerk reaction, but I do think it will be very tough for him to return as a pundit there. He won't be able to call anyone a 'disgrace' (Sky's fave word) or act as judge on anything for a long time, which kind of defeats the object of his and Nevilles punditry style.
		
Click to expand...

Although if he does go back, how amazing would it be if someone in the game he was watching got sent off for spitting and then they went straight to him for a comment? :rofl:


----------



## drewster (Mar 13, 2018)

moogie said:



			On the flip side..... 
maybe he could team up with Andy Gray and Richard Keys now
		
Click to expand...

and Ron Atkinson !!!!!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 13, 2018)

He's a daft lad who has been a bit of a dick and is finding out that, due to his position as a pundit on one of the the flagship shows for the most popular sport in this country, his behaviour will be scrutinised more than others and he will be held to higher behavioural standards. I expect what with the team Sky cycling stuff that is going on Sky needed this like hole in the head.  But life moves on.


----------



## Don Barzini (Mar 13, 2018)

What has amazed me about this whole episode is the way Carragher just reacted like that straight away. I mean all the guy was doing was goading him with the scoreline! He wasn't using foul language as far as we know. Yet Carragher just gobs at him, doesn't even give back a bit of chat first! Straight in with the spitting!

Surely he put up with far worse than that from the sidelines as a player and got used to it, as all footballers do?! Just amazed that he reacted so disgustingly!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 13, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Although if he does go back, how amazing would it be if someone in the game he was watching got sent off for spitting and then they went straight to him for a comment? :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

And that is probably why we won't be seeing him again....
If I spat at someone and got prosecuted for it, I would likely lose my ADI licence as I wouldn't be deemed a "fit and proper person" by the governing body. Sky have to protect their image and, although they seem to have been soft on others, I'd be surprised in JC comes back
Would be funny, if he did go back, if GNev wears a raincoat and hat though.....


----------



## Don Barzini (Mar 13, 2018)

Just read a couple of articles about this and there was one featuring some tweets by LFC fans about this incident. The overwhelming response is along the lines of "Yes, he's done wrong but he's held his hands up and apologised. He should be forgiven and shouldn't lose his job, let's move on".

Highly predictable!

Dare I suggest that if the roles were reversed and that if this was a high profile ex-Man Utd player who gobbed on a Liverpool fan and his daughter, those same Liverpool fans would be writing something a little bit different on Twitter and would literally NEVER let him forget it......?!


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 13, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			He has been 'suspended' which leads me to believe Sky will wait for it all to blow over before slowly phasing him back into broadcasting duty.
		
Click to expand...

Not IMO, they suspended him until theyâ€™ve got all the legal things sorted then will announce the sacking.

My guess is that we will hear something later today.


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 13, 2018)

Don Barzini said:



			Just read a couple of articles about this and there was one featuring some tweets by LFC fans about this incident. The overwhelming response is along the lines of "Yes, he's done wrong but he's held his hands up and apologised. He should be forgiven and shouldn't lose his job, let's move on".

Highly predictable!

Dare I suggest that if the roles were reversed and that if this was a high profile ex-Man Utd player who gobbed on a Liverpool fan and his daughter, those some fans would be writing something a little bit different on Twitter......?!
		
Click to expand...

Of course they would, they'd be tweeting the same things the Man Utd fans are saying now.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 13, 2018)

Imurg said:



			And that is probably why we won't be seeing him again....
If I spat at someone and got prosecuted for it, I would likely lose my ADI licence as I wouldn't be deemed a "fit and proper person" by the governing body. Sky have to protect their image and, although they seem to have been soft on others, I'd be surprised in JC comes back
Would be funny, if he did go back, if GNev wears a raincoat and hat though.....
		
Click to expand...

If a video of you doing it was shown to the ADI and you werenâ€™t prosecuted could they take any action against you?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 13, 2018)

Don Barzini said:



			Just read a couple of articles about this and there was one featuring some tweets by LFC fans about this incident. The overwhelming response is along the lines of "Yes, he's done wrong but he's held his hands up and apologised. He should be forgiven and shouldn't lose his job, let's move on".

Highly predictable!

Dare I suggest that if the roles were reversed and that if this was a high profile ex-Man Utd player who gobbed on a Liverpool fan and his daughter, those same Liverpool fans would be writing something a little bit different on Twitter and would literally NEVER let him forget it......?!
		
Click to expand...

And if it was the other way round again (Man U player spat at a Liverpool fan), it would also be the same way.

Loads saying its disgusting, loads defending him.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 13, 2018)

Don Barzini said:



			What has amazed me about this whole episode is the way Carragher just reacted like that straight away. I mean all the guy was doing was goading him with the scoreline! He wasn't using foul language as far as we know. Yet Carragher just gobs at him, doesn't even give back a bit of chat first! Straight in with the spitting!
		
Click to expand...

Makes you wonder if he's done it before and got away with it, like you say he wasn't even provoked, just very mild banter.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 13, 2018)

sawtooth said:



			Not IMO, they suspended him until theyâ€™ve got all the legal things sorted then will announce the sacking.

My guess is that we will hear something later today.
		
Click to expand...

Sky gave him a one-on-one interview live on Sky News to apologise profusely yesterday. That suggests they are doing what they can to keep him on. Why give him that platform otherwise?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 13, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Sky gave him a one-on-one interview live on Sky News to apologise profusely yesterday. That suggests they are doing what they can to keep him on. *Why give him that platform otherwise?*

Click to expand...

To try and stop their image being tarnished.  It will be now a full on PR play by Sky to do what they can to ensure the least damage to their reputation and ultimately ensure their share price stays as high as possible.  And I imagine they will be listening to public and media opinion amongst other things and weighing up the potential damage to their brand of keeping him on against getting rid.  The perception will always trump the detailed minutia of the incident, and if his perception amongst a lot of their viewers/shareholders is of a gobbing moron then he will go. But unfortunately team alliances will always cloud a lot of people's judgements.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 13, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			If a video of you doing it was shown to the ADI and you werenâ€™t prosecuted could they take any action against you?
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't rule it out....
We've just had a new code of conduct introduced.
Even if we shout at clients, and they complain, action can be taken.
If the DVSA got of hold of a video of me doing that I would be ecstatic with a rap on the knuckles


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 13, 2018)

Imurg said:



			I wouldn't rule it out....
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s not really answering the question, but no worries. :thup:

Just seen the edit, I know some jobs have quite strict rules and regulations and some virtually none, cheers.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 13, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



*To try and stop their image being tarnished.*  It will be now a full on PR play by Sky to do what they can to ensure the least damage to their reputation and ultimately ensure their share price stays as high as possible.  And I imagine they will be listening to public and media opinion amongst other things and weighing up the potential damage to their brand of keeping him on against getting rid.  The perception will always trump the detailed minutia of the incident, and if his perception amongst a lot of their viewers/shareholders is of a gobbing moron then he will go. But unfortunately team alliances will always cloud a lot of people's judgements.
		
Click to expand...

If it was just that I think they would have just sacked him immediately and released a statement saying his behaviour is completely at odds with their values. To give him the platform on Sky News means they care about his reputation being restored, which to me says they want to keep him on TV.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 13, 2018)

They'll have to go through all the procedures to make sure it's 100% legal and watertight...


----------



## Slab (Mar 13, 2018)

I'll wager there's call centre staff/installers on the receiving end of much worse provocation than this on a regular basis so Sky have an easy decision, what would they do regardless of who the culprit was? 

If after reacting in this manner (comparatively) in response to some limited provocation these other folks would be keeping their jobs, then so should Carragher

If each of them wouldâ€™ve been sacked than so should he

Simple


----------



## Grant85 (Mar 13, 2018)

Hugely disgusting and I can't really imagine what was going through his mind if was so out of character, as a lot of people are saying. 

That certainly doesn't excuse the guy filming who was acting in a similar despicable and pathetic way - but obviously as a former footballer and influential pundit, Carragher is held to a higher standard. 

Personally, I think we are all excused one moment of madness and he may be able to rebuild his career. 

To put into context, remember we still have the former Defence Secretary, Michael Fallon, sitting in parliament as a member of the Conservative party, despite admitting to lewd behaviour and conduct that was not good enough to warrant him continuing as Defence Secretary, but apparently ok to continue as an MP and conservative. 

Similarly, the Labour benches have Hugh Gaffney among them, who thought it appropriate to make a Burns Supper speech with homophobic and racist language and jokes. Labour thought it not appropriate to chuck him out.  

That said, I would be surprised if Sky do have him back. While punditry is a difficult job (more so than most probably realise), and being an ex PL footballer narrows the replacements down a lot, I'm sure they will find someone who will be more suitable.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 13, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			That said, I would be surprised if Sky do have him back. While punditry is a difficult job (more so than most probably realise), and being an ex PL footballer narrows the replacements down a lot, I'm sure they will find someone who will be more suitable.
		
Click to expand...

From what I've seen of Frank Lampard, he has a bright future in punditry if he wants to go down that road rather than management.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 13, 2018)

Trying to get rid of a sitting MP is extremely difficult, especially when the HoC numbers makes everything so tight. A minister may have to resign their post but there is close to no chance of them resigning their seat. Far too good a number, pay, pension, prestige etc

We really don't want to start measuring behaviour against that of MP's do we? That standard is far too low. We can do so much better than that.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 13, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			Hugely disgusting and *I can't really imagine what was going through his mind *if was so out of character, as a lot of people are saying. 

That certainly doesn't excuse the guy filming who was acting in a similar despicable and pathetic way - but obviously as a former footballer and influential pundit, Carragher is held to a higher standard. 

Personally, I think we are all excused one moment of madness and he may be able to rebuild his career. 

To put into context, remember we still have the former Defence Secretary, Michael Fallon, sitting in parliament as a member of the Conservative party, despite admitting to lewd behaviour and conduct that was not good enough to warrant him continuing as Defence Secretary, but apparently ok to continue as an MP and conservative. 

Similarly, the Labour benches have Hugh Gaffney among them, who thought it appropriate to make a Burns Supper speech with homophobic and racist language and jokes. Labour thought it not appropriate to chuck him out.  

That said, I would be surprised if Sky do have him back. While punditry is a difficult job (more so than most probably realise), and being an ex PL footballer narrows the replacements down a lot, I'm sure they will find someone who will be more suitable.
		
Click to expand...



Not a lot I suspect - when we snap we don;t think very logically if at all.  That is why I think that it is important to consider the guys character, previous behaviour and the circumstances of the incident.  

Given the above and his fulsome apologies and apparent disgust at what he did, suggests to me that forgiveness by the girl and her family is appropriate if they feel that they can.  And if they forgive, then what the rest of us think becomes somewhat secondary - though not to be dismissed as irrelevant.


----------



## Grant85 (Mar 13, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Trying to get rid of a sitting MP is extremely difficult, especially when the HoC numbers makes everything so tight. A minister may have to resign their post but there is close to no chance of them resigning their seat. Far too good a number, pay, pension, prestige etc

We really don't want to start measuring behaviour against that of MP's do we? That standard is far too low. We can do so much better than that.
		
Click to expand...

It is extremely difficult, but my point was that these two are still in their respective parties. The party could have stated these guys were out of the party and they could have chosen to continue as independent members until the next election at least, or voluntarily resigned and allowed a by-election. 

There was a chap in the Scottish Parliament (Mark MacDonald) who was under investigation by his party (SNP). When the guy realised the findings were damning - he resigned from the SNP (before he was pushed) but is still an MSP, albeit has been encouraged to do the decent thing and resign from parliament.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 13, 2018)

Everybody makes at least one mistake in their life. 
He has apologised, and whilst I dont argue it was a disgusting thing to do, I don't think the chap with the phone filming it is has no blame in the matter  nor is innocent.

There's obviously a tribal warfare issue here, clubs v clubs, but lets be honest he hasn't actually hurt anyone, done any damge (other than to his own reputation) or cause any inconvienence other than to himself.
In some ways, letting him go would be easier on him rather than having him continue with his post and have to face the comments and ribbing from all and sundry in front of the cameras never to be forgotten.

He was an idiot and acted very foolishly in a very rash moment. If we can all say we have never done something very rash and out of character at any time in your life then good on you. 
I know I can't.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 13, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Everybody makes at least one mistake in their life. 
He has apologised, and whilst I dont argue it was a disgusting thing to do, I don't think the chap with the phone filming it is has no blame in the matter  nor is innocent.

There's obviously a tribal warfare issue here, clubs v clubs, but lets be honest he hasn't actually hurt anyone, done any damge (other than to his own reputation) or cause any inconvienence other than to himself.
In some ways, letting him go would be easier on him rather than having him continue with his post and have to face the comments and ribbing from all and sundry in front of the cameras never to be forgotten.

He was an idiot and acted very foolishly in a very rash moment. If we can all say we have never done something very rash and out of character at any time in your life then good on you. 
I know I can't.
		
Click to expand...

I'm as very strong proponent of forgiveness in life - since when we do not forgive we sit with anger and resentments if things don't get dealt with as we would want and we do not agree with or like any outcome.  And personal anger and resentments are destructive emotions to carry around.  If we can forgive and hence defuse our anger or upset then we are in a much better place to cope with the next big issue that hits us - an issue that might be a lot harder to cope with emotionally.  We need to clear our decks as best we can - and keep them clear. 

Anyway that's just my general philosophy in life rather than any greater comment on this specific incident.  But if JC is keel-hauled and spat out by Sky (bad use of language) to his and his families detriment - it is quite possible that, in time, the accusing dad and his family might actually feel a bit of guilt - even though in the first instance they might feel overweening pride in themselves.  And such pride and guilt are also emotions that you just don't want


----------



## chrisd (Mar 13, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I'm as very strong proponent of forgiveness in life - since when we do not forgive we sit with anger and resentments if things don't get dealt with as we would want and we do not agree with or like any outcome.  And personal anger and resentments are destructive emotions to carry around.  If we can forgive and hence defuse our anger or upset then we are in a much better place to cope with the next big issue that hits us - an issue that might be a lot harder to cope with emotionally.  We need to clear our decks as best we can - and keep them clear. 

Anyway that's just my general philosophy in life rather than any greater comment on this specific incident.  But if JC is keel-hauled and spat out by Sky (bad use of language) to his and his families detriment - it is quite possible that, in time, the accusing dad and his family might actually feel a bit of guilt - even though in the first instance they might feel overweening pride in themselves.  And such pride and guilt are also emotions that you just don't want 

Click to expand...

Well that makes me feel a lot happier about voting for Brexit &#128513;


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 13, 2018)

Grant85 said:



			It is extremely difficult, but my point was that these two are still in their respective parties. The party could have stated these guys were out of the party and they could have chosen to continue as independent members until the next election at least, or voluntarily resigned and allowed a by-election. 

There was a chap in the Scottish Parliament (Mark MacDonald) who was under investigation by his party (SNP). When the guy realised the findings were damning - he resigned from the SNP (before he was pushed) but is still an MSP, albeit has been encouraged to do the decent thing and resign from parliament.
		
Click to expand...

Nobody does hypocrisy like a politician. I totally agree with you but unfortunately political parties put their own standing above all else. Grim really.


----------



## Marshy77 (Mar 13, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Everybody makes at least one mistake in their life. 
He has apologised, and whilst I dont argue it was a disgusting thing to do, I don't think the chap with the phone filming it is has no blame in the matter  nor is innocent.

There's obviously a tribal warfare issue here, clubs v clubs, but lets be honest he hasn't actually hurt anyone, done any damge (other than to his own reputation) or cause any inconvienence other than to himself.
In some ways, letting him go would be easier on him rather than having him continue with his post and have to face the comments and ribbing from all and sundry in front of the cameras never to be forgotten.

He was an idiot and acted very foolishly in a very rash moment. If we can all say we have never done something very rash and out of character at any time in your life then good on you. 
I know I can't.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with all of this.


----------



## Don Barzini (Mar 13, 2018)

Has he apologised because he's genuinely sorry for what he did, or because he got caught and faces losing his job over it....?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 13, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



*I'm as very strong proponent of forgiveness in life* - since when we do not forgive we sit with anger and resentments if things don't get dealt with as we would want and we do not agree with or like any outcome.  And personal anger and resentments are destructive emotions to carry around.  If we can forgive and hence defuse our anger or upset then we are in a much better place to cope with the next big issue that hits us - an issue that might be a lot harder to cope with emotionally.  We need to clear our decks as best we can - and keep them clear. 

Anyway that's just my general philosophy in life rather than any greater comment on this specific incident.  But if JC is keel-hauled and spat out by Sky (bad use of language) to his and his families detriment - it is quite possible that, in time, the accusing dad and his family might actually feel a bit of guilt - even though in the first instance they might feel overweening pride in themselves.  And such pride and guilt are also emotions that you just don't want 

Click to expand...

A pity you can't exhibit that towards those who voted Leave then.......


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 13, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Well that makes me feel a lot happier about voting for Brexit &#128513;
		
Click to expand...

aye - you'll have to do a lot of putting aside of resentments when the Uk electorate change their mind and vote to remain in the EU


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 13, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			A pity you can't exhibit that towards those who voted Leave then....... 

Click to expand...

Oh - I have forgiven all (at least most) who voted leave - though forgiving the Leave snake-oil salesmen is hard and remains a work in progress.  Doesn't make them right or the leaving of the EU less stupid.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 13, 2018)

Don Barzini said:



			Has he apologised because he's genuinely sorry for what he did, or because he got caught and faces losing his job over it....?
		
Click to expand...

You can't tell and I suggest no point in trying to determine - other than if you listen to others who know him and are happy to give him a glowing character reference then you should accept he is genuine in his remorse.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 13, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			But if JC is keel-hauled and spat out by Sky (bad use of language) to his and his families detriment
		
Click to expand...

Then it's his own stupid fault.
Don't feel sorry for him, he's been paid more money kicking a ball around than most of us will see in a lifetime.
Heaven forbid, if he does get the boot, he may have to go out and get a real job although I doubt anyone would employ someone with such obvious anger management issues....

I hope he's invested his money well.....


----------



## Del_Boy (Mar 13, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			He wasnâ€™t in the workplace and was in his own time, Gallagher risked the lives of her kids and every other person on the road when she got done for d&d, thatâ€™s way worse than carra, whereâ€™s the outrage over her behaviour?
		
Click to expand...

Sheâ€™s fit


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 13, 2018)

Imurg said:



			Then it's his own stupid fault.
Don't feel sorry for him, he's been paid more money kicking a ball around than most of us will see in a lifetime.
Heaven forbid, if he does get the boot, he may have to go out and get a real job although I doubt anyone would employ someone with such obvious anger management issues....

I hope he's invested his money well.....
		
Click to expand...

Carragher will still find a job in either the media or football - Iâ€™m pretty sure most people in the world are willing to give people second chances as opposed to casting them aside ( which seems to be more social media mob mentality)


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 13, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Carragher will still find a job in either the media or football - Iâ€™m pretty sure most people in the world are willing to give people second chances as opposed to casting them aside ( which seems to be more social media mob mentality)
		
Click to expand...

Mob mentality or higher standards than you? If he'd sworn at them in responding to what was just banter it wouldn't have even caused a ripple. Does he deserve the sack? I'd put him on a final written warning.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 13, 2018)

Iâ€™m sure he could waltz into a job at Liverpool, letâ€™s be honest he was a great player for them. 

I donâ€™t hink he needs to be treated as a social pariah, but if he gets sacked it may at least set some sort of example that no matter how privileged a life you lead, your actions have consequences.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 13, 2018)

Del_Boy said:



			Sheâ€™s fit
		
Click to expand...

She has suffered. The wardrobe dept at Sky cut off the sleeves on all of her outfits as a punishment ðŸ˜.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2018)

Haven't Sky already set a benchmark though with the sacking of Marsh, Keys and Gray? Not sure how they can change their stance given what has gone before? I think in time he'll get a role back in the media somewhere, and I wouldn't have an issue but to let him carry on, even after a brief suspension smacks of double standards


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 13, 2018)

homerjsimpson said:



			haven't sky already set a benchmark though with the sacking of marsh, keys and gray? Not sure how they can change their stance given what has gone before? I think in time he'll get a role back in the media somewhere, and i wouldn't have an issue but to let him carry on, even after a brief suspension smacks of double standards
		
Click to expand...

Kirsty Gallagher!! ffs


----------



## chrisd (Mar 13, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			aye - you'll have to do a lot of putting aside of resentments when the Uk electorate change their mind and vote to remain in the EU 

Click to expand...

"Following the demise of Ken Dodd, SILH decides to pursue a life in comedy "


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Kirsty Gallagher!! ffs
		
Click to expand...

If my work place is any sort of bench mark, plenty of employees with DD convictions. Pretty sure if they spat or made obvious sexist comments as Carrager and Keys/Gray did then they would face disciplinary action. Without condoning drink driving, it doesn't seem (subject of course to having a job reliant on driving for a living) to be seen as that big a deal and I am sure if you were to canvass the Sky Sports workplace (and not just those on TV), there would be others with the same conviction


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 13, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			If my work place is any sort of bench mark, plenty of employees with DD convictions. Pretty sure if they spat or made obvious sexist comments as Carrager and Keys/Gray did then they would face disciplinary action. Without condoning drink driving, it doesn't seem (subject of course to having a job reliant on driving for a living) to be seen as that big a deal and I am sure if you were to canvass the Sky Sports workplace (and not just those on TV), there would be others with the same conviction
		
Click to expand...

So you equate sexist and racist comments to someone spitting at a car, but someone pulled over driving kids to school drunk, is ok, somehow you then say letting him carry on after a suspension would smack of double standards, she risked the lives of her children and every other road user that day!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			So you equate sexist and racist comments to someone spitting at a car, but someone pulled over driving kids to school drunk, is ok, somehow you then say letting him carry on after a suspension would smack of double standards, she risked the lives of her children and every other road user that day!
		
Click to expand...

Read what I said. Not condoning it but I'm pointing out that it seems common place in many workplaces that drunk driving isn't as stigmatised by the employer in the same way as sexist, racist behaviour or anything as unpleasant as spitting. I don't think it's right but is she the only one. Chris Tarrant was convicted recently and I doubt he'll be shunted off a TV screen and not allowed to work again.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 13, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Read what I said. Not condoning it but I'm pointing out that it seems common place in many workplaces that drunk driving isn't as stigmatised by the employer in the same way as sexist, racist behaviour or anything as unpleasant as spitting. I don't think it's right but is she the only one. Chris Tarrant was convicted recently and I doubt he'll be shunted off a TV screen and not allowed to work again.
		
Click to expand...

They both work for Sky, does Tarrant? 

Never seen anyone ask if the footballers who have done it on the pitch be sacked? Why him? 
Have you watched the video, even the dads not bothered, he carries on filming and instead of checking on his daughter or losing his rag, he says something like â€œoooh look at that Jamie Carragher has just spat on my daughterâ€

Carragher is disgusting but this media and faux outrage is ridiculous.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			They both work for Sky, does Tarrant? 

Never seen anyone ask if the footballers who have done it on the pitch be sacked? Why him? 
Have you watched the video, even the dads not bothered, he carries on filming and instead of checking on his daughter or losing his rag, he says something like â€œoooh look at that Jamie Carragher has just spat on my daughterâ€

Carragher is disgusting but this media and faux outrage is ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

Simple question. If the bloke wasn't bothered how did it get plastered on social media? If he wasn't bothered, why not goad Carrager, face the reaction and carry on? To be honest I'm done. I think Carragher was an idiot, and has to face the consequences of his actions


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 13, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			They both work for Sky, does Tarrant? 

Never seen anyone ask if the footballers who have done it on the pitch be sacked? Why him? 
Have you watched the video, even the dads not bothered, he carries on filming and instead of checking on his daughter or losing his rag, he says something like â€œoooh look at that Jamie Carragher has just spat on my daughterâ€

Carragher is disgusting but this media and faux outrage is ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

Didnâ€™t you recently say that spitting is worse than being physically attacked due to potential spread of disease?


----------



## fundy (Mar 13, 2018)

sky and double standards?

i assume merson still has a job too?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 13, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Simple question. If the bloke wasn't bothered how did it get plastered on social media? If he wasn't bothered, why not goad Carrager, face the reaction and carry on? To be honest I'm done. I think Carragher was an idiot, and has to face the consequences of his actions
		
Click to expand...

He wanted 5 minutes of fame! His daughter asks time and time again for him to stop.
Why didnâ€™t he take the video to the police?

I agree, like everyone else, Carragher was an idiot, but only  a few seem to want to sacked.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 13, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Didnâ€™t you recently say that spitting is worse than being physically attacked due to potential spread of disease?
		
Click to expand...

Where have I said anything different this time  or defended what Carraghers done? When we discussed the West Ham player spitting I donâ€™t remember anyone asking for him to be sacked!


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 13, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Where have I said anything different this time  or defended what Carraghers done? When we discussed the West Ham player spitting I donâ€™t remember anyone asking for him to be sacked!
		
Click to expand...

Paul Iâ€™m simply asking a question,why get so defensive? 

So you think that Carragher spitting at her is worse than actually physically attacking her,but the media outrage is rediculous?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 13, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Paul Iâ€™m simply asking a question,why get so defensive? 

So you think that Carragher spitting at her is worse than actually physically attacking her,but the media outrage is rediculous?
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m sure we can all come up with a story that didnâ€™t happen to suit our agenda. 

He didnâ€™t spit at her, he spat at the car, she was an innocent victim or are you saying he saw a kid and thought â€œIâ€™ll spit on herâ€

Heâ€™s disgusting, and if the police charge him, no sympathy, itâ€™s the crap about Sky having no choice, Gallagher was 3 times over the limit and wasnâ€™t even suspended.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 13, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Iâ€™m sure we can all come up with a story that didnâ€™t happen to suit our agenda. 

He didnâ€™t spit at her, he spat at the car, she was an innocent victim or are you saying he saw a kid and thought â€œIâ€™ll spit on herâ€

Heâ€™s disgusting, and if the police charge him, no sympathy, itâ€™s the crap about Sky having no choice, Gallagher was 3 times over the limit and wasnâ€™t even suspended.
		
Click to expand...

No agenda here Paul. 
Carragher may or may not have seen the child,but he intentionally spat inside the car,potentially spreading disease (as you previously pointed out). 
So even if the flem was aimed at the father,surely you view this as worse than Carragher physically assaulting the man? 

Iâ€™ve not even mentioned Gallacher. 
My point was that you viewed spitting worse than physical assault,but now youâ€™re saying that the outrage is rediculous.


----------



## User101 (Mar 13, 2018)

Someone let me know when he's been executed please, ta :thup:


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 13, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Heâ€™s disgusting, and if the police charge him, no sympathy, itâ€™s the crap about Sky having no choice, Gallagher was 3 times over the limit and wasnâ€™t even suspended.
		
Click to expand...

It's hard to compare the two, but these days with social media, 24 hour news and everyone with a smart phone filming stuff, if you get caught on camera doing something distasteful you're essentially doomed as it's all around the world in seconds. Judgement by Twitter, Facebook etc, it's just how it is these days, a sad reflection of society to be honest.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 13, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			No agenda here Paul. 
Carragher may or may not have seen the child,but he intentionally spat inside the car,potentially spreading disease (as you previously pointed out). 
So even if the flem was aimed at the father,surely you view this as worse than Carragher physically assaulting the man? 

Iâ€™ve not even mentioned Gallacher. 
My point was that you viewed spitting worse than physical assault,but now youâ€™re saying that the outrage is rediculous.
		
Click to expand...

You mean when I said that and you tried to ridicule me?

Carragherâ€™s action was, once again, disgusting and totally out of order, I donâ€™t believe he purposely spat at anyone and was spitting at the car, you bringing what ifs into it are irrelevant, if he had intentionally spat on another person then Iâ€™d be quite happy to see him done by the police.

Do you think West Ham shoukd of sacked their player and the police charged him?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 13, 2018)

Can we calm down a bit guys, lots of outrage on show.

My tuppenny worth.

JC simply should know better than to get wound up by an idiot, the spitting shows the lack of class of the man, he is in the public eye and should know that the press/ social media will jump on any indiscretions.  He has to face the consequences of this one.

The idiot bloke who did the taunting needs the book throwing at him, filming while driving and then uploading it all over social media shows a complete disregard for the law of cause and affect, 
Didnâ€™t his brain register that he might get into trouble for posting it up?  DOH.

Feel sorry for the girl , caught in between 2 total plums.

As for Kirsty Gallagher, I recall she was done for drunk driving the morning after the night before, she took a taxi home the previous evening.
Iâ€™m sure some of us here are saying â€œthere for the grace of God go Iâ€ 
So I have some sympathy with her, but she has been dealt with by the court, banned, and has taken the kick up the backside positively by giving up alcohol, getting in shape and re structuring her life.

The difference between the 2 cases are one was trial by social media, the other trial by due process of law


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 13, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			It's hard to compare the two, but these days with social media, 24 hour news and everyone with a smart phone filming stuff, if you get caught on camera doing something distasteful you're essentially doomed as it's all around the world in seconds. Judgement by Twitter, Facebook etc, it's just how it is these days, a sad reflection of society to be honest.
		
Click to expand...

People are demanding Sky sack him, like someone posted before, they need to be watertight before they do, the Gallagher case was worse for me, she was 3 times over the limit, sheâ€™s one of their high profile presenters as she not only does the news and there was no were near the fuss.

Also believe not enough questions are being asked about the driver and his motives and parenting skills.

Agree with your post.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 13, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			You mean when I said that and you tried to ridicule me?

Carragherâ€™s action was, once again, disgusting and totally out of order, I donâ€™t believe he purposely spat at anyone and was spitting at the car, you bringing what ifs into it are irrelevant, if he had intentionally spat on another person then Iâ€™d be quite happy to see him done by the police.

Do you think West Ham shoukd of sacked their player and the police charged him?
		
Click to expand...

Big difference though a player to a pundit

Players hold most of the power in life.. many fans called for Masuaku to be sold off because of it.. but football forgives tones of wrong doings on the pitch.. 

Suarez the biting Racist, 
Cantana the fan kicker
Di canio the ref pusher
Barton the thug

the difference is Carragher is easily replaced and worth almost nothing to sky.. they pay him yes but how easy could it be to replace with say Frank lampard who is an up and coming pundit..

players hold the power at clubs and can basically get away with what they want

when it comes to pundits if they don't toe the line their gone.. ala Gray and Keys


----------



## fundy (Mar 13, 2018)

PhilTheFragger said:



*Can we calm down a bit guys, lots of outrage on show*.

My tuppenny worth.

JC simply should know better than to get wound up by an idiot, the spitting shows the lack of class of the man, he is in the public eye and should know that the press/ social media will jump on any indiscretions.  He has to face the consequences of this one.

The idiot bloke who did the taunting needs the book throwing at him, filming while driving and then uploading it all over social media shows a complete disregard for the law of cause and affect, 
Didnâ€™t his brain register that he might get into trouble for posting it up?  DOH.

Feel sorry for the girl , caught in between 2 total plums.

As for Kirsty Gallagher, I recall she was done for drunk driving the morning after the night before, she took a taxi home the previous evening.
Iâ€™m sure some of us here are saying â€œthere for the grace of God go Iâ€ 
So I have some sympathy with her, but she has been dealt with by the court, banned, and has taken the kick up the backside positively by giving up alcohol, getting in shape and re structuring her life.

The difference between the 2 cases are one was trial by social media, the other trial by due process of law
		
Click to expand...

most of faux outrage a la troll


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 13, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			You mean when I said that and you tried to ridicule me?

Carragherâ€™s action was, once again, disgusting and totally out of order, I donâ€™t believe he purposely spat at anyone and was spitting at the car, you bringing what ifs into it are irrelevant, if he had intentionally spat on another person then Iâ€™d be quite happy to see him done by the police.

Do you think West Ham shoukd of sacked their player and the police charged him?
		
Click to expand...

So Carra didnâ€™t even realise that the window was wound down when he spat at it? 
Or just a bad shot? 

Iâ€™ve never mentioned the police charging him. 

Personally I would like to see a club sacking a player for spitting at someone,but it wonâ€™t happen. 
In a ideal world Liverpool would have sacked Suarez for biting people,but no team would wash their hands on millions.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 13, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			People are demanding Sky sack him, like someone posted before, they need to be watertight before they do, the Gallagher case was worse for me, she was 3 times over the limit, sheâ€™s one of their high profile presenters as she not only does the news and there was no were near the fuss.
		
Click to expand...

Like Phil says though it was the day after, it's not like she drove home from the pub hammered. For me it's not as bad, but I'm in no way condoning drink driving obviously, I just think the it's a lesser version of drink driving in a way.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 13, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Like Phil says though it was the day after, it's not like she drove home from the pub hammered. For me it's not as bad, but I'm in no way condoning drink driving obviously, I just think the it's a lesser version of drink driving in a way.
		
Click to expand...

3 times over the limit isnâ€™t even close to being borderline though is it and she wouldnâ€™t of had her kids in a car, in this particular case I personally believe itâ€™s far worse.


----------



## User101 (Mar 13, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Like Phil says though it was the day after, it's not like she drove home from the pub hammered. For me it's not as bad, but I'm in no way condoning drink driving obviously, I just think the it's a lesser version of drink driving in a way.
		
Click to expand...

She musta been in some nick to still be 3 times over the limit the following day.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 13, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			3 times over the limit isnâ€™t even close to being borderline though is it and she wouldnâ€™t of had her kids in a car, in this particular case I personally believe itâ€™s far worse.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know mate, I'm not aware of the finer details of the KG thing. I do think JC has had his image damaged much more than KG did.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 13, 2018)

Cabby said:



			She musta been in some nick to still be 3 times over the limit the following day.
		
Click to expand...

Everyone loves a woman who likes a good guzzle :cheers:


----------



## User101 (Mar 13, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Everyone loves a woman who likes a good guzzle :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

I'd have got an infraction if I'd posted that


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 13, 2018)

Cabby said:



			I'd have got an infraction if I'd posted that 

Click to expand...

You'd have meant it in a different way though


----------



## Imurg (Mar 13, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			3 times over the limit isnâ€™t even close to being borderline though is it and she wouldnâ€™t of had her kids in a car, in this particular case I personally believe itâ€™s far worse.
		
Click to expand...

The order of severity of "crimes" has little to do with what we on here think I'm afraid.
Rightly or wrongly, many people get caught drink driving and don't lose their jobs - that's undeniable.
Probably because, although you're risking not only your life and limb but others too, if you don't crash and are just caught then the only damage you're doing is to yourself.
Using racist or sexist language, assault and the like directly involves other people.
In the eyes of many that makes it a worse offence.
Which is why KG still has her job and JC probably won't have his for long..


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 13, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			I don't know mate, I'm not aware of the finer details of the KG thing. I do think JC has had his image damaged much more than KG did.
		
Click to expand...

She was 3 times over the limit at 11:00 when breathalysed, she was on her way to collect her kids, they were not with her when she was pulled.

Agree his image is possibly damaged for good, if Sky sack him it should be because they have decided that, not the media.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 13, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			People are demanding Sky sack him, like someone posted before, they need to be watertight before they do, the Gallagher case was worse for me, she was 3 times over the limit, sheâ€™s one of their high profile presenters as she not only does the news and there was no were near the fuss.

Also believe not enough questions are being asked about the driver and his motives and parenting skills.

Agree with your post.
		
Click to expand...

Why was Gallagher worse? There's a greater potential for serious harm but did she actually assault anyone? But if whilst distracted he crashed into another vehicle, who has the most potential for a serious accident? Is spitting on someone more serious than DD?

What crime has the other driver committed? Second guessing on motives is making assumptions that can be a distance away from the truth... maybe it was just childish banter?

I don't agree with sacking but lets not get carried away on assumptions or flawed judgements.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 13, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			if Sky sack him it should be because they have decided that, not the media.
		
Click to expand...

Sky ARE the media aren't they


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 13, 2018)

Imurg said:



			The order of severity of "crimes" has little to do with what we on here think I'm afraid.
Rightly or wrongly, many people get caught drink driving and don't lose their jobs - that's undeniable.
Probably because, although you're risking not only your life and limb but others too, if you don't crash and are just caught then the only damage you're doing is to yourself.
Using racist or sexist language, assault and the like directly involves other people.
In the eyes of many that makes it a worse offence.
Which is why KG still has her job and JC probably won't have his for long..
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, but as Beezerk said it also depends on your profile, Iâ€™m sure if it was a Sky cameraman weâ€™d of never heard about it.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 13, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Maybe, but as Beezerk said it also depends on your profile, Iâ€™m sure if it was a Sky cameraman weâ€™d of never heard about it.
		
Click to expand...

Would the Sky cameraman be considered to have damaged the reputation of Sky?


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 13, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Why was Gallagher worse? There's a greater potential for serious harm but did she actually assault anyone? But if whilst distracted he crashed into another vehicle, who has the most potential for a serious accident? Is spitting on someone more serious than DD?

What crime has the other driver committed? Second guessing on motives is making assumptions that can be a distance away from the truth... maybe it was just childish banter?

I don't agree with sacking but lets not get carried away on assumptions or flawed judgements.
		
Click to expand...

The other driver was using his phone whilst driving. So should be charged also


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 13, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			The other driver was using his phone whilst driving. So should be charged also
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but so many people want to equate that with JC's 'crime.'


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 13, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			The other driver was using his phone whilst driving. So should be charged also
		
Click to expand...

I imagine he will be at least spoken to by the plod in good time.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 13, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Why was Gallagher worse? There's a greater potential for serious harm but did she actually assault anyone? But if whilst distracted he crashed into another vehicle, who has the most potential for a serious accident? Is spitting on someone more serious than DD?

What crime has the other driver committed? Second guessing on motives is making assumptions that can be a distance away from the truth... maybe it was just childish banter?

I don't agree with sacking but lets not get carried away on assumptions or flawed judgements.
		
Click to expand...

All of us on here can only go and what weâ€™ve seen and read, imo, he didnâ€™t spit at a particular individual, he spat at a car.

The dad is committing offences under the road traffic act. (Possibly Carra as well)

The conscious decision to climb into a chelsea tractor and take it on the road, possibly unsure if youâ€™re sober enough to drive, and risk you and everyone else is far far worse in my eyes.

Iâ€™d rather be spat at than driven at by a drunk driver.


----------



## fundy (Mar 13, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			I imagine he will be at least spoken to by the plod in good time.
		
Click to expand...

already has been hasnt he

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/football/43387013


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 13, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Would the Sky cameraman be considered to have damaged the reputation of Sky?
		
Click to expand...

Did Gallacher?


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 13, 2018)

fundy said:



			already has been hasnt he
		
Click to expand...

Dunno mate.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 13, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Yes, but so many people want to equate that with JC's 'crime.'
		
Click to expand...

They are wrong imo.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 13, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Dunno mate.
		
Click to expand...

Press reported he was spoken to today.


----------



## fundy (Mar 13, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			Dunno mate.
		
Click to expand...

just posted link above from earlier


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 13, 2018)

[video=youtube;o82LypDRoXE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o82LypDRoXE[/video]

Probably been around a bit now but


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 13, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			All of us on here can only go and what weâ€™ve seen and read, imo, he didnâ€™t spit at a particular individual, he spat at a car.

The dad is committing offences under the road traffic act. (Possibly Carra as well)

The conscious decision to climb into a chelsea tractor and take it on the road, possibly unsure if youâ€™re sober enough to drive, and risk you and everyone else is far far worse in my eyes.

Iâ€™d rather be spat at than driven at by a drunk driver.
		
Click to expand...

And youâ€™d rather be physically assaulted than spat at.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 13, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			And youâ€™d rather be physically assaulted than spat at.
		
Click to expand...

And here was me thinking you had your sensible head on for once, oh well back to not responding to you.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 13, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			And here was me thinking you had your sensible head on for once, oh well back to not responding to you.
		
Click to expand...

Ok Paul &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 13, 2018)

No better time than now for Carragher to call the fella to apologise, no?


----------



## PieMan (Mar 13, 2018)

Stuart_C said:



			No better time than now for Carragher to call the fella to apologise, no?
		
Click to expand...

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; well done!! &#128079;


----------



## Fish (Mar 14, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			he didnâ€™t spit at a particular individual, he spat at a car. .
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

So the car gave him some lip and banter and he thought, Iâ€™m going to spit on that car ðŸ˜œ

Or as we all saw, the chap gave him some banter and JC reacted by spitting at/towards him, Iâ€™d even go as far as saying JC got closer with his vehicle and attempted to allow for the wind to ensure he got him ðŸ˜œ

The spitting was a direct result and retaliative act to what was said so the intent was to hit the man in the car with his gob!

He never in his moment of madness thought, you know what lar, Iâ€™m going to spit at your car, thatâ€™ll show yous ðŸ¤”


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 14, 2018)

Fish said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

So the car gave him some lip and banter and he thought, Iâ€™m going to spit on that car ðŸ˜œ

Or as we all saw, the chap gave him some banter and JC reacted by spitting at/towards him, Iâ€™d even go as far as saying JC got closer with his vehicle and attempted to allow for the wind to ensure he got him ðŸ˜œ

The spitting was a direct result and retaliative act to what was said so the intent was to hit the man in the car with his gob!

He never in his moment of madness thought, you know what lar, Iâ€™m going to spit at your car, thatâ€™ll show yous ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s ok, weâ€™re both forming our own opinion and interpretation of what we saw.

I take it youâ€™d of carried on filming afterwards as well.........

No, me neither :thup:


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 14, 2018)

Fish said:



			ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

So the car gave him some lip and banter and he thought, Iâ€™m going to spit on that car ðŸ˜œ

Or as we all saw, the chap gave him some banter and JC reacted by spitting at/towards him, Iâ€™d even go as far as saying JC got closer with his vehicle and attempted to allow for the wind to ensure he got him ðŸ˜œ

The spitting was a direct result and retaliative act to what was said so the intent was to hit the man in the car with his gob!

He never in his moment of madness thought, you know what lar, Iâ€™m going to spit at your car, thatâ€™ll show yous ðŸ¤”
		
Click to expand...

Imagine if Carra had come up with this story in his apology ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 14, 2018)

Beezerk said:



			I don't know mate, I'm not aware of the finer details of the KG thing. I do think JC has had his image damaged much more than KG did.
		
Click to expand...

One was on film, spread over social media and the news for all to see, the other wasn't. A video of an incident gives it legs whereas no pictures takes the momentum out of a story.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 14, 2018)

Sky have now said he is "suspended until the end of the season". That should be enough time for it to blow over and the next major travesty to come along.


----------



## Patster1969 (Mar 14, 2018)

Loved him as a Liverpool player but have no idea what he was thinking of - he must have had worse abuse during his playing days


----------



## brendy (Mar 14, 2018)

Do footballers have an extra gland for this stuff, the amount that came out at no notice was pretty copious!...like fill a cup copious.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 14, 2018)

Other driver apparently now whining about reaction to him after he was identified. Ah, you poor little poppet; quite happy to out someone else on social media, not so keen when it comes back to bite you. Maybe next time youâ€™ll think twice and stick to driving the car instead of trying to be clever.


----------



## Sweep (Mar 14, 2018)

For me, no-one comes out of this well. 
What Carragher did was disgusting. Utterly disgraceful. Itâ€™s laughable that people are trying to defend him. He has accepted himself how bad it was.
As for the guy who filmed it, well I canâ€™t imagine my dad ever shouting nonsense at another driver. I have to say when watching football these days, itâ€™s difficult to believe most of the fans are adults. Itâ€™s like going to a match is an excuse to act like a naughty teen again. Grow up for crying out loud. Usually the kids themselves are better behaved. To behave like that in front of his or any child is frankly pathetic and to post the video when he was clearly in breach of the law means he must be a bit thick frankly.
Maybe they should all try treating people with respect and try acting with a little more dignity and maturity.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Mar 14, 2018)

Sky have said that Carra will get the help he needs to make sure this wonâ€™t happen again. 
Wtf???


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 15, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sky have said that Carra will get the help he needs to make sure this wonâ€™t happen again. 
Wtf???
		
Click to expand...

Anger management.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 15, 2018)

I haven't read to much into this so maybe I've missed something but do we know the guy actually used a phone to film the incident ?
I did read that Carrahger said he saw a camera, so it could have been just that, a compact digital camera or even a dashcam


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 15, 2018)

Pin-seeker said:



			Sky have said that Carra will get the help he needs to make sure this wonâ€™t happen again. 
Wtf???
		
Click to expand...

Even if Sky attempt to keep Carragher on past the Summer there will be too much public scrutiny and backlash for it to work.

Heâ€™s finished at Sky IMO.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 15, 2018)

sawtooth said:



			Even if Sky attempt to keep Carragher on past the Summer there will be too much public scrutiny and backlash for it to work.

Heâ€™s finished at Sky IMO.
		
Click to expand...

heâ€™ll get some stick but theyâ€™ll brush over it. If they wanted to sack him they would have done so by now.


----------



## sawtooth (Mar 15, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			heâ€™ll get some stick but theyâ€™ll brush over it. If they wanted to sack him they would have done so by now.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s kind of the point, they probably do want to keep him but I canâ€™t see how they will be able to.

For starters people may threaten to cancel subscriptions or Sky may come under fire from sponsors, advertisers, etc

Maybe Carragher himself will resign before then, I just canâ€™t see a way back for him.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 15, 2018)

sawtooth said:



			Thatâ€™s kind of the point, they probably do want to keep him but I canâ€™t see how they will be able to.

For starters people may threaten to cancel subscriptions or Sky may come under fire from sponsors, advertisers, etc

Maybe Carragher himself will resign before then, I just canâ€™t see a way back for him.
		
Click to expand...

Imo nobody is going to cancel anything. No subscriber cares persoanlly about the daughter who was caught in the crosshairs eniugh to miss out on their tv in some sort of protest and therefor marketing values wont go down. 

Theyve suspended hi.  To make it look as though they care. 

What he did was disgusting but itâ€™s a sign of the times how media has blown it out of proportion. 

Neither of them have been charged with anything which imo is a joke as both have broken laws. Makes a mockery when the police are handed video footage and still do nothing, but Iâ€™m sure a few free tickets have made their way to Mr 5 minutes of fame.....


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 15, 2018)

sawtooth said:



			For starters people may threaten to cancel subscriptions or Sky may come under fire from sponsors, advertisers, etc

.
		
Click to expand...

I doubt very much if anyone cancels their Sky subscription because JC is still there next season, not unless Sky decide on another heavy price increase.
How many subscribers gave up their subsciption under protest of Kirsty Gallagher being kept on....none Iâ€™d wager.

I think the tribal alliegences are more at play here rather than anything else.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 15, 2018)

bobmac said:



			I haven't read to much into this so maybe I've missed something but do we know the guy actually used a phone to film the incident ?
I did read that Carrahger said he saw a camera, so it could have been just that, a compact digital camera or even a dashcam
		
Click to expand...

It was definitely a phone. Who on earth still uses a video camera?? Either way, the law should govern that just as it does phones, it's still distracting you from driving.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 15, 2018)

Think Sky have got this right...

Over to you now Jamie... To up your game in the future...


----------



## bobmac (Mar 15, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			It was definitely a phone. Who on earth still uses a video camera?? Either way, the law should govern that just as it does phones, it's still distracting you from driving.
		
Click to expand...

A dashcam isn't against the law and it's conveniently on the dashboard and already turned on.
It only takes a few seconds to unclip it and point it out the window.


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 15, 2018)

bobmac said:



			A dashcam isn't against the law and it's conveniently on the dashboard and already turned on.
It only takes a few seconds to unclip it and point it out the window.
		
Click to expand...

Only a clown would do that though, hang on...


----------



## Kellfire (Mar 15, 2018)

bobmac said:



			A dashcam isn't against the law and it's conveniently on the dashboard and already turned on.
It only takes a few seconds to unclip it and point it out the window.
		
Click to expand...

And at the moment they unclip it, they're breaking the law.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 15, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Neither of them have been charged with anything which imo is a joke as both have broken laws. Makes a mockery when the police are handed video footage and still do nothing, but Iâ€™m sure a few free tickets have made their way to Mr 5 minutes of fame.....
		
Click to expand...

The police do nothing to enforce road traffic laws unless somebody is injured. Probably more down to chronic under resourcing than total disinterest but a terrible state of affairs. In this case there wasn't even an accident so not much chance of them doing anything and if it wasn't a high profile "personality" even less chance.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 15, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			The police do nothing to enforce road traffic laws unless somebody is injured. Probably more down to chronic under resourcing than total disinterest but a terrible state of affairs. In this case there wasn't even an accident so not much chance of them doing anything and if it wasn't a high profile "personality" even less chance.
		
Click to expand...

I read the driver was being given a driver awareness type course and not charged with anything, but as no complaint had been made no action against JC. 
Personally I think they got the balance right, and sometimes a "word in your shell like" is as good a punishment and deterent as anything else. I dont see anything wrong with a little use of common sense in this pc ridden society.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 15, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I read the driver was being given a driver awareness type course and not charged with anything, but as no complaint had been made no action against JC. 
Personally I think they got the balance right, and sometimes a "word in your shell like" is as good a punishment and deterent as anything else. I dont see anything wrong with a little use of common sense in this pc ridden society.
		
Click to expand...

It was a general observation about the police rather than about this incident, which I couldn't care less about.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 15, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			The police do nothing to enforce road traffic laws unless somebody is injured. Probably more down to chronic under resourcing than total disinterest but a terrible state of affairs. In this case there wasn't even an accident so not much chance of them doing anything and if it wasn't a high profile "personality" even less chance.
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much sums up "roads policing" these days.


----------



## shagster (Mar 16, 2018)

he should have been sacked
repugnant behaviour
to spit like that is premeditated
crap commentator anyway, might get someone less bias now


----------



## Sweep (Mar 16, 2018)

shagster said:



			he should have been sacked
repugnant behaviour
to spit like that is premeditated
crap commentator anyway, might get someone less bias now
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I accept that football is very emotive and once you support a club some find it very difficult to be objective. Nevertheless, this incident clearly shows where Carragherâ€™s loyalties lie.


----------



## Sweep (Mar 16, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			The police do nothing to enforce road traffic laws unless somebody is injured. Probably more down to chronic under resourcing than total disinterest but a terrible state of affairs. In this case there wasn't even an accident so not much chance of them doing anything and if it wasn't a high profile "personality" even less chance.
		
Click to expand...

I am not sure how this can be blamed on under resourcing when the driver was spoken to and dealt with.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 16, 2018)

Sweep said:



			I am not sure how this can be blamed on under resourcing when the driver was spoken to and dealt with.
		
Click to expand...

Was a general whinge about traffic policing based on personal experience, no idea what has or hasnâ€™t happened in this case but from the thread I thought Iâ€™d picked up that no action had been taken.

Point stands, I think, that if it wasnâ€™t that one of the yobs was so high profile police wouldnâ€™t have been interested.


----------



## Sweep (Mar 16, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Was a general whinge about traffic policing based on personal experience, no idea what has or hasnâ€™t happened in this case but from the thread I thought Iâ€™d picked up that no action had been taken.

Point stands, I think, that if it wasnâ€™t that one of the yobs was so high profile police wouldnâ€™t have been interested.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you on that.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 19, 2018)

And so we don't have to look to the past and the KG example as a comparison for JGs behaviour and potential punishments.  Whither Ant McPartlin - where does JGs misdemeanor sit on the scale compared with this?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-43453525


----------



## adam6177 (Mar 19, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And so we don't have to look to the past and the KG example as a comparison for JGs behaviour and potential punishments.  Whither Ant McPartlin - where does JGs misdemeanor sit on the scale compared with this?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-43453525

Click to expand...

It'd be interesting to know the facts about this..... I think the automatic reaction is that he's alcoholic who's completely out of control and needs help......or...... could it be that he went for lunch with his mum, had 2 drinks and was just over the limit.  Who knows what/how the accident occurred. 

But as always, dont let facts get in the way of a good story.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 19, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And so we don't have to look to the past and the KG example as a comparison for JGs behaviour and potential punishments.  Whither Ant McPartlin - where does JGs misdemeanor sit on the scale compared with this?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-43453525

Click to expand...

Was he charged with anything ?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 19, 2018)

bobmac said:



			Was he charged with anything ?
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't sound like it - but it is reported that he failed a breathalyzer test and was arrested...and the enquiries continue.

Sounds like the guy has serious drink or other addiction problems...and doing this after being in a treatment centre - albeit for painkiller addiction - suggests a lack of acceptance of his problems.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 19, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Doesn't sound like it - but it is reported that he failed a breathalyzer test and was arrested...and the enquiries continue.

*Sounds like the guy has serious drink or other addiction problems*...and doing this after being in a treatment centre - albeit for painkiller addiction - suggests a lack of acceptance of his problems.
		
Click to expand...

How do you know he didn't blow under 35 back at the station?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 19, 2018)

bobmac said:



			How do you know he didn't blow under 35 back at the station?
		
Click to expand...

He might well have.  In which case  - like Carragher - he didn't commit a crime (except in Scotland he might well have)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 19, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			He might well have.  In which case  - like Carragher - he didn't commit a crime (except in Scotland he might well have)
		
Click to expand...

He was in London.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 19, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			He might well have.  In which case  - like Carragher - he didn't commit a crime (except in Scotland he might well have)
		
Click to expand...

So you don't know all the details about what happened yet you jump to the conclusion........




			Sounds like the guy has serious drink or other addiction problems...and doing this after being in a treatment centre - albeit for painkiller addiction - suggests a lack of acceptance of his problems.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Doesn't sound like it - but it is reported that he failed a breathalyzer test and was arrested...and the enquiries continue.

Sounds like the guy has serious drink or other addiction problems...and doing this after being in a treatment centre - albeit for painkiller addiction - suggests a lack of acceptance of his problems.
		
Click to expand...

Very unforgiving last statement. As Best, Gascoigne, Bruno and many, many others in the public spotlight has demonstrated over the years, having a problem, admitting that and even after getting treated, being able to deal with the issues moving forward and staying on the right path is not easy.

He's made a mistake clearly and if he failed the test at the police station will be arrested and dealt with by the courts. They have cancelled the TV show to allow him back to rehab so clearly he's trying to tackle his demons and doesn't show anything like a lack of acceptance of his problems. Just a troubled man who made another mistake and will be punished and who still needs help


----------



## Sweep (Mar 20, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			He might well have.  In which case  - like Carragher - he didn't commit a crime (except in Scotland he might well have)
		
Click to expand...

I think you will find intentionally spitting at someone is assault, even if Carragher wasnâ€™t charged.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 20, 2018)

Sweep said:



			I think you will find intentionally spitting at someone is assault, even if Carragher wasnâ€™t charged.
		
Click to expand...

I was on a jury where this was the charge.
We thought he had beat someone up but it was for spitting at him.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 21, 2018)

Sweep said:



			I think you will find intentionally spitting at someone is assault, even if Carragher wasnâ€™t charged.
		
Click to expand...

I was actually saying that were indeed Anthony McPartlin under the drink-drive limit, he might not have been were he in Scotland.  What is deemed acceptable in England is not acceptable in Scotland - presumably because in Scotland the impact of the 2nd pint of strong beer on driver reactions and perceptions etc is recognised to be more significant than it is in England.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 21, 2018)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Very unforgiving last statement. As Best, Gascoigne, Bruno and many, many others in the public spotlight has demonstrated over the years, having a problem, admitting that and even after getting treated, being able to deal with the issues moving forward and staying on the right path is not easy.

He's made a mistake clearly and if he failed the test at the police station will be arrested and dealt with by the courts. They have cancelled the TV show to allow him back to rehab so clearly he's trying to tackle his demons and doesn't show anything like a lack of acceptance of his problems. Just a troubled man who made another mistake and will be punished and who still needs help
		
Click to expand...

It may seem unforgiving but I believe it to be true - for the reasons you have actually stated - I agree with you 100%.

You can undergo all the time in treatment centres that you want or can afford, but unless you accept that you have an addiction - an illness - and that you will NEVER drink or drug again the chances are that you will relapse sooner or later after leaving treatment/rehab.  My understanding of this is that the individual must accept the 'battle with alcohol' is over - the alcoholic is not a problem drinker 'fighting the booze' - the alcoholic has lost that battle, that is what has to be accepted - and that is what is very difficult.  

Since you mention him - I don't think such as Paul Gascoigne can ever *truly *in his heart of hearts have accepted that he has 'lost the battle'.


----------

